# Impedence Question



## Linkster (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi folks - I'm a novice at this, so please excuse this simplistic question. I have a DIY subwoofer that contains a DVC driver. Its amplifier is a Dayton SA100 plate amp with 75 Watts @ 8ohms and 100 Watts @ 4ohms. I am going to connect it to my Onkyo TX-SR608 AVR. I would like to parallel the DVC at 4 ohm impedence for the higher output. Since the subwoofer amp can handle 4 ohms, can I connect it at 4 ohms to the AVR without causing any damage to the Onkyo?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Linkster,

Connecting the Onkyo Sub output, via RCA cable, to the plate amp input is totally independent of the speaker impedance as it is a line level signal. (Line level inputs are typically 75 kΩ)
The plate amp takes the line level signal and then uses it's internal amplifier to boost the signal and pass it on to the speakers. It is the plate amp that "sees" the 4 Ω load.

Hope this helps


----------



## Linkster (Sep 2, 2010)

It does indeed. Thanks for the speedy reply.


----------

